# Preparing for severe storms



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey everybody we are expecting severe storms in my area this evening and over night. Should I do anything special for my pullets.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Not sure where you are at but just make sure they are closed up tight!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

We had some humdingers last night, and more are expected tonight. Half my hens and one rooster still take to the tree each night and they weathered fine. No one fell out, but they were damp this morning. I warned them, but only sub 0 temps bring them down.

Close them up tight.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I just close up the coop like I do every night. The other night we had freezing rain, thunderstorm and high winds. My Lakenvelders still roosted in my red pine. I woke up to the red pine being all ice and the birds soaked lol It didnt phase them one bit.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

How bad is it and what sort of setup do you have them in?


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Well the good news is my pullets weather the storms well however the coop was not so lucky. We've braced it till the weekend but then we will be building another one. My son says let's build one out of pallets. Not sure about that but I am game. Anyone with any ideas!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Dyanne05 said:


> Well the good news is my pullets weather the storms well however the coop was not so lucky. We've braced it till the weekend but then we will be building another one. My son says let's build one out of pallets. Not sure about that but I am game. Anyone with any ideas!!!!


I have seen some awesome pallet coops in pinterst and good images. I have a plan ready but now I cant find pallets anywhere. Every place I ask says they sell them to someone already.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

My son got mine from his employer here in the south pallets are through out all the time so they are fairly easy to get ahold of.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Where do you buy your feeds from? Our local feed stores are where we get all our pallets!


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

My son and husband get mine from there employers


----------

